# Recycler Overdrive Mockup Pedal - Arriving Soon!



## music6000 (Jul 5, 2022)

*ZZIAB!*


----------



## music6000 (Jul 5, 2022)

1. This look is created by using the bare Aluminium enclosure & applying graphic.
2. Important : Seal it with Clear Adhesion Promoter in a spray can.
3. Spray with Duplicolor Metalcast Red which is like a tinted laquer in a spray can with light even coats as the more you spray, the darker it gets.
4. Seal with Automotive Clear Coat in a spray can!


----------

